# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المعز محجوووووووووووووووووب

## الحجاج

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههاييتوقع سااااايدة لو شاتو فيهو عنقريب بخش ..يا جماعة عليكم الله دة حارس دة ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غايتو حراس الهلال بقو تخصص اربعات

خور بس

*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*والله يا الحجاج 
شفت اشعورى والكوره تدخل شباك الهليل
نفس شعورى فى شهر العسل

اللهم اجعل اياما كلها شهر عسل
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اكرم افضل من المعز مية مرة لكن البقنع مازدا منو ؟؟؟
*

----------

